# Welcome to the DIYMA.com eBay forum



## ANT

Welcome to the DIYMA.com eBay link forum, a place for members to post up links to their eBay auctions.


----------



## TREETOP

I think this is a good idea, hopefully it works out.


----------



## sands1

great idea, X2
Thx for settin it up


----------



## chefhow

FYI, the links keep coming up as dead when you attach them. It happened to mine and has happened to the new one that is up.


----------



## audiogodz1

Nice forum, thanks  I see so many things for sale on ebay that I know are DIYMA members stuff.


----------



## ANT

Yeah.. I notieced that. I am trying to figure it out...

ANT


----------



## robrules_2001

Could you put a section for UK Ebay listings? This would be very helpfull for me and I'm sure alot of other people would appreciate it! Thanx


----------



## sleepingciv

cool idea, i like it


----------



## JAX

whoa...didnt know this...thanks !


----------



## TREETOP

Ant, something you might want to consider is the fact that new members have to wait for 50 posts to start a thread in the regular classifieds but there's no such restriction for the eBay links forum.


----------



## chad

could cut down on preferred membership revenue


----------



## Thumperx

DIYMA said:


> Welcome to the DIYMA.com eBay link forum, a place for members to post up links to their eBay auctions.


Great idea. Simple ideas are always difficult to come up with.


----------



## coopSCoupe

Perfect timing on this excellent forum idea.

I'll get a few items going before the end of the weekend.

Keep up all the motherlovin',

-Coop


----------



## chinaonnitrous1

Should impose the same 50 post minimum on this forum.

A single post seller is advertising swiss audio subs on ebay. Lame.


----------



## LuckyWashington

What a great idea, I hope to soon post in it my self after I get 3 more worthless posts, To get my post count to 5.


----------



## mmslash

Going to sell something here for the first time


----------

